# Can you claim tax back on private managment charges?



## Stepaside (24 Sep 2007)

Hi

I am new to this site so this may have been ansmerwed before, I live in an mixed estate with detached houses, semi detached, terrace, apartments etc and of course we have a private management company (fees vary depending on the accomodation you have) I want to know are you entitiled to claim back tax on the annual maintance fees that they charge.

Again sorry if its been answered before and thanks for your help.


----------



## sam h (24 Sep 2007)

are you renting out the property to a tenant or are you living there?  Can;t claim for a private residence but you can if it is rented out as part of your expenses.


----------



## webtax (24 Sep 2007)

sam h said:


> are you renting out the property to a tenant or are you living there?  Can;t claim for a private residence but you can if it is rented out as part of your expenses.



if it's a private residence you can claim the portion of your mgt charge that relates to waste disposal


----------



## KAZZA (14 Feb 2012)

How do you go about doing this?


----------



## purpeller (14 Feb 2012)

I am not clear if they abolished this small charge in the last budget, however, you can go onto PAYE anytime and tick a box for this in your reliefs.  It is very tiny though - €30 or so no matter what you pay for the bins in your service charge.


----------



## amtc (19 Feb 2012)

you can only claim the portion for waste disposal and it has now been abolished. mine is just over 32 euro. 

Remember you can claim back for 4 years


----------

